# Antwort auf E-Mails obwohl keine gesendet



## forencowboy (20 April 2009)

Ich hatte vor etlichen Monaten schon mal dieses Problem.
Ich bekamm immer wieder Antworten auf E-Mails die ich gesendet hatte.
Nur hatte ich nie an diese Adresse irgend etwas gesendet.

Jetzt nimmt das wieder überhand. 

Da steht dann immer etwas von "E-Mail nicht bekannt" oder so was ähnliches.
Ist leider immer in englischer Sprache und ich kann nicht alles übersetzen.



forencowboy


----------



## Heiko (20 April 2009)

*AW: Antwort auf E-Mails obwohl keine gesendet*

Da verschickt vermutlich jemand unter Deiner Mailadresse SPAM. Wenn der Empfänger nicht existiert, dann kriegst Du den "Bounce" also die Nichtzustellungsnachricht.


----------



## Majoschi (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Antwort auf E-Mails obwohl keine gesendet*

allerdings ist das eh nur nutzloser Spam, wenn im Betreff steht " Re: *irgendwas*" 
ob du dem Absender jemals eine Mail geschickt gast und er dir nun antwortet ist eher fraglich, es sei denn du hast ne irgandwann mal ne mail an [email protected]  (.rd =eRDe, geil oder?) geschrieben :scherzkeks:


----------



## Marco001 (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: Antwort auf E-Mails obwohl keine gesendet*

Hatte ich auch schon, billiger Trick.


----------



## Schnee (1 August 2009)

*AW: Antwort auf E-Mails obwohl keine gesendet*

Hallo,
ich hatte vor 3 Monaten fast gar keine spam. 
Seit 3 Monaten fängt es wieder an:
Seitdem kommen immer wieder e-mails von einem casino oder englische Namen als Absender mit seltsamen Betreff. Gestern kam als Betreff "Arbeit für Sie" Heute kam als Absender ein chinesischer Name. 

Ich kenne diese Leute nicht und öffne deshalb die mails erst gar nicht, damit ich mir nicht Viren & Co einfange. Ich lösche die sofort. Wäre es gefährlich für meinen PC wenn ich so eine mail mal lesen würde?

Es ist schon befremdend wenn im Betreff auf Englisch so getan wird als ob ich denen regelmäßig mailen würde.

Gruß,

Schnee


----------



## Heiko (1 August 2009)

*AW: Antwort auf E-Mails obwohl keine gesendet*

Das SPAM-Aufkommen hat sich tatsächlich erhöht. Zumindest deutet einiges darauf hin.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 August 2009)

*AW: Antwort auf E-Mails obwohl keine gesendet*

Spam ist ein lohnendes Geschäft, und fast immer stehen mehr oder weniger kriminelle Interessen dahinter. Daher wird Spam auch nie aufgegeben werden, solange es das Medium e-Mail überhaupt gibt.

Die einschlägigen deutschen Mail- und Internet-Provider haben allesamt seit etwa 6-9 Monaten erweiterte Maßnahmen zum Spam-Plattformschutz ihrer Mailsysteme eingeführt. Damit wird die Mail-Zustellung über vireninfizierte PCs, sogenannte "Zombie-Bots", zumindest erheblich erschwert.
Natürlich finden die Spamskis, zum großen Teil kriminelle Spammerbanden aus Russland/Ukraine, immer wieder neue Wege, um trotzdem den Mist in die Systeme hineinzubringen.
So arbeitet man in letzter Zeit sehr gerne von gecrackten Web- und Mailservern aus, es dauert dann immer ein paar Tage, bis die IP-Adressen dieser Server in den Blacklisten stehen, oder bis der Hostmaster den Stecker gezogen hat. 

Infos rund um Mailspam:
Kategorie:Mailspam - Antispam Wiki


----------



## drboe (1 August 2009)

*AW: Antwort auf E-Mails obwohl keine gesendet*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Spam ist ein lohnendes Geschäft, und fast immer stehen mehr oder weniger kriminelle Interessen dahinter. Daher wird Spam auch nie aufgegeben werden, solange es das Medium e-Mail überhaupt gibt.
> 
> Die einschlägigen deutschen Mail- und Internet-Provider haben allesamt seit etwa 6-9 Monaten erweiterte Maßnahmen zum Spam-Plattformschutz ihrer Mailsysteme eingeführt. Damit wird die Mail-Zustellung über vireninfizierte PCs, sogenannte "Zombie-Bots", zumindest erheblich erschwert.
> Natürlich finden die Spamskis, zum großen Teil kriminelle Spammerbanden aus Russland/Ukraine, immer wieder neue Wege, um trotzdem den Mist in die Systeme hineinzubringen.
> ...



Ich stelle tatsächlich seit Monaten ein signifikant geringeres spam-Aufkommen fest. Aktuell ist aber leider schon wieder ein leichter Anstieg zu beobachten, so das zu befürchten ist, dass die spammer ihre Mails und Strategei angepaßt haben. 
Mit Schuld am spam insgesamt dürften auch Firmen und Institutionen sein, die Emailwerbung für "kostengünstiges, normales Marketing" halten. So erhielt ich unlängst spam der "Stiftung Warentest". Die Stiftung ist offenbar der Meinung, dass sie sich auf die Zusicherung ihres Auftragnehmers verlassen könne, der Versender würde nur an Opt-In-Adressen Mails senden. Auf diesen Blödfug sind schon viele hereingefallen, die solche angeblich sauberen Adressen gekauft haben. Dabei hätte der Stiftung klar sein können, dass der Dreck fast immer irgend einen Auftraggeber hat. 

M. Boettcher


----------

